# Kushina Uzumaki/Mikoto Uchiha - "Mom's just want to have fun"



## RedHairedShanks (Nov 9, 2009)

*Artwork 2*

No more artwork


----------



## kyochi (Nov 9, 2009)

Kushina and Mikoto look hawt. 


The second pic made me laugh out loud~ 

Overall, nice fanart.


----------



## Rose (Nov 10, 2009)

oh lolololz


----------



## narutokungames (Nov 10, 2009)

Their HOT  Good job!


----------



## Nymph Goddess (Nov 10, 2009)

they look pretty

2nd pic is lulzy


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Nov 10, 2009)

first one is hot as hell
second is funny as hell


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 10, 2009)

Hawt mommas!
I laughed hard at the last pic!


----------



## Elle (Nov 10, 2009)

Fun pic of the 'mom's  and the comic is lulzy .  Nice job!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2009)

The comic made me smile, especially Yondaime's face. The first one is good too. I like how Kushina winks with the peace side; it's certainly something that Naruto would do.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 11, 2009)

comic was well done.....nice drawing for sure


----------



## Legend (Nov 11, 2009)

Love it.


----------



## Silo (Nov 11, 2009)

I love it 
The second pic is funny


----------



## Yoona (Nov 11, 2009)

Epic and funny


----------



## XtremeSpeeD (Nov 11, 2009)

*LOLOL, nice comic for the aftermath. xD
"Secret uchiha beer" - cool idea 8D

Since the style of the drawing is not clinging to perfect anatomy (manga-style), I have little criticism. Sasuke's mom has a weird butt, and kushina's hair should be a bit brighter I think.. (?)*


----------

